# RIP Dashy



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

{hugs} to you - what a stunning boy, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

He was a beautiful boy. I know how much it hurts me as a fan to see horses go out like that. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my condolences to you


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, RIP Dashy Boy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

R.i.p:-(


----------

